# Kühlung für i5 3470 bzw. i7 4790K für OC gesucht



## Leonfiedler (9. November 2014)

*Kühlung für i5 3470 bzw. i7 4790K für OC gesucht*

Hallo,

da ich nicht so viel Erfahrung habe in dem Gebiet wollte ich euch mal fragen.

ich habe derzeit einen Intel Core i5 3470, der unter Vollast nicht nur sich wie eine laufende Motorsäge anhört, sondern auch gegen die 80°C läuft. Da ich sowieso vor habe, mir Ende 2014/Anfang 2015 einen neuen Prozessor anzuschaffen (voraussichtlich i7 4790K, ASRock Z87 Pro4 Intel Z87), der dann auch übertaktet werden soll, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer anständigen Kühlung (bisher Intel Box Kühler).

*Mein momentanes System*
Intel Core i5 3470
ASRock B75 Pro3 Intel B75
Das Gehäuse dass ich mir jetzt anschaffen werde, da mein momentanes auseinanderfällt und kaum gute Kühlmöglichkeiten bietet und wie ein Kartenhaus wackelt:
Thermaltake Urban S31 (Thermaltake Urban S31 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil)
(Vielleicht gibt es hier auch bessere Vorschläge?)


*Ich habe mich also mal umgeschaut und bin auf folgende Produkte gestoßen:*
Corsair Hydro Series H75 (https://geizhals.de/corsair-hydro-series-h75-cw-9060015-ww-a1023239.html)
Corsair Hydro Series H80i (https://geizhals.de/corsair-hydro-series-h80i-cw-9060008-ww-a861995.html)
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A  (https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-120-rev-a-100700721-a1029178.html)
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-2-84000000094-a912549.html)

Was ist eurer Meinung nach am sinnvollsten, WaKü oder LuKü? Welches Produkt würdet ihr empfehlen oder habt ihr ganz andere Vorschläge?
Bedenkt, ich habe nicht vor mein Cpu dann irgendwie auf 6-7 GHz zu übertaktet, ich peile so die Richtung 4,5 bis max. 5 GHz an.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet
Gruß
Leon


----------



## Ion (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3470 bzw. i7 4790K für OC gesucht*

Wie erreichst du mit dem Boxed Kühler denn bitte über 80°C?!
Da wird eine viel zu hohe Auto-Spannung im Bios Schuld sein.
Ich hatte die CPU mal selbst mit einem Boxed-Kühler im Betrieb. Die genauen Temps habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf, aber sie waren im Rahmen und laut war das ganze ebenfalls nicht.
Bei einer Bekannten läuft ein i5-Haswell, ebenfalls mit Boxed-Kühler. Nach kurzer Korrektur der Drehzahl im UEFI schnurrt das Teil leiser als eine Katze und die Temps sind immer im grünen Bereich.


Falls dir bei deiner neuen CPU 4.5GHz reichen:
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)

Falls du 5GHz fahren willst:
Noctua NH-D15

Bedenke aber, dass du den Unterschied zwischen 4.5GHz und 5GHz wahrscheinlich nur in Benchmarks bemerken wirst. Falls du mit dem System zocken willst, spar dir den Noctua und gönn dir den Macho.


----------



## Leonfiedler (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3470 bzw. i7 4790K für OC gesucht*

Ok, danke. Anscheinend mach ich mit meinem irgendetwas falsch -.- Ich schau mir den nochmal genau an, vielleicht finde ich ja bei mir irgendwo einen Fehler, aber spätestens bei dem neuen Prozessor möchte ich sowieso nicht mehr auf den Box-Kühler vertrauen 

Ich hab grade erst die max. Lüfterhöhe von dem Gehäuse entdeckt: 155mm
Damit würden beide nicht reinpassen, oder? Sorry, dass ich das jetzt erst gesehen habe :/


----------



## Ion (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3470 bzw. i7 4790K für OC gesucht*



> Ich hab grade erst die max. Lüfterhöhe von dem Gehäuse entdeckt: 155mm


Dann schau dich besser nach einem anderen Gehäuse um, sonst wirst du da immer wieder Probleme bekommen 
Von dem Kompakt-WaKü´s rate ich dir übrigens ab, die kosten meist mehr als vergleichbare LuKü´s, leisten aber nur gleichviel oder sogar weniger bei weitaus höherer Lautstärke.

Als Gehäuse empfehle ich dir das hier:
Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011030-WW)

Da hast du genügend Platz für alles.


----------



## Leonfiedler (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3470 bzw. i7 4790K für OC gesucht*

Ok, dann werde ich auf die LuKü zurückgreifen, danke für den Tipp 

Das Gehäuse ist ja nicht nur funktionell gut, sondern ich finde es sieht sogar richtig gut aus 
Und es bietet eine Menge Platz

*Fazit*
Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011030-WW)
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3470 bzw. i7 4790K für OC gesucht*

Ich würde eher EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (84000000097) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen ist auch in der aktuellen PCGH getestet worden und hat deutlich besser als der Macho abgeschnitten.


----------



## Leonfiedler (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3470 bzw. i7 4790K für OC gesucht*

Ok, der EKL Alpenföhn 2 sieht wirklich besser aus, empfehlt ihr gleich einen zweiten Lüfter dazuzukaufen, oder ist der mitgelieferte ausreichend?


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3470 bzw. i7 4790K für OC gesucht*

Falls du wirklich nen i7 4790k kaufen willst würde ich direkt in einer anderen Klasse zuschlagen, der Himalaya 2 ist zwar gut für stärkeres OC (der 4790k ist ja @Stock schon nen Hitzkopf) evtl eher nen Doppelturm oder nen guten Single Tower mit extra Lüftern.


----------



## Leonfiedler (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3470 bzw. i7 4790K für OC gesucht*

Kannst du denn den Noctua NH-U14S für den i7 4790k empfehlen? Was für Temperaturen hast du mit deinen 4,6GHz denn so?


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3470 bzw. i7 4790K für OC gesucht*

Hat nicht das beste PLV aber ist halt gewohnte Noctua Qualität, habe mit Prime95 27.9 und knapp 1,25V bis zu 85°C
Nen starker Doppelturm ist natürlich etwas stärker aber auch keine Welten voraus.

Insgesamt empfehlenswerter Kühler der auch etwas OC beim i7 4790k zulässt und direkt ne gute WLP dabei hat, besser wäre noch der Noctua NH-D15 aber auch lauter und teurer.

Es gibt leider keinen perfekten Kühler irgendeine Macke hat jeder^^


----------



## Leonfiedler (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3470 bzw. i7 4790K für OC gesucht*

Ist natürlich schon ein happiger Preis im Gegensatz zu dem Himalaya II. Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo sogar einen direkten Vergleich zwischen den beiden Kühlern? Hab bisher keinen gefunden...

Was ist denn so die Obergrenze mit welcher Temperatur man den Prozessor quälen kann?
Sollte hauptsächlich zum Rendern und ab und zu zum Spielen verwendet werden (vor allem sehr CPU lastige Spiele - Steinzeit yeah )


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3470 bzw. i7 4790K für OC gesucht*

Wenn du das beste PLV willst nimm den Himalaya 2 ansonsten kannst du auch über nen Doppelturm oder nen guten Single Tower wie den Noctua NH-U14S.

Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E (100700413) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist wohl nen recht güstiger Doppelturm aber soll wohl nicht der leiseste sein, bei Computerbase gibts z.B nen Test über den.

Der hier ist recht leise dafür recht schwierige Montage: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Leonfiedler (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3470 bzw. i7 4790K für OC gesucht*

Der be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 sieht recht gut aus, vor allem dass er sehr leise sein soll finde ich gut.
Ich habe grade gesehen, 250W TDP, sprich er zieht wirklich 250 Watt für zwei Lüfter? Wirklich?
Hab bisher nur ein 400W Netzteil von be quiet! verbaut...


----------



## NuVirus (9. November 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3470 bzw. i7 4790K für OC gesucht*

Nein der soll so viel kühlen können, Problem bei Haswell und Ivy ist das Intel nicht mehr verlötet und so die Wärme recht schlecht überhaupt an den Kühlkörper abgegeben wird.


----------

